# CÓRDOBA | Projects & Construction



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here will be posted all projects under construction and those proposed in the city of Cordoba, the second city in population in Argentina. (+1,000,000 People).

Capitalinas towers









Ex Papelera towers (still no final render but are approved and ready to begin, will be 3 towers 127 meters)









Roggio towers









Corporate Central Tarjeta Naranja









Duomo tower









Alto Villasol









Cardinales









Sonoma Ribera









Alta Gama










After will be posted projects that many, indeed.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice pics, but where's the info ? 
is it U/C ?
Whats the height?
Commercial or appartments?
please include more in the first post of this city's thread


----------



## dios_33 (Mar 1, 2011)

Se te agradecería que pusieses el país ya que también hay una Córdoba en España


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Really nice, will visit Cordoba the next time I'm in Argentina!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

dios_33 said:


> Se te agradecería que pusieses el país ya que también hay una Córdoba en España


That is clear in the post #1.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

dnh310 said:


> That is clear in the post #1.


But not in the title. I think the other Cordoba is still the better known one. Despite it's smaller population.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*City Gamma*



*Render*


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the city will look like in the none too distant future. Love the city.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Interpretation Center*


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

Joseph85 said:


> *City Gamma*
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/i/altagama.jpg/


In all seriousness, this is one of the WORST examples of urban planning I have EVER seen.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.infonegocios.info/nota.asp?nrc=35699&nprt=1


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Center Euromayor*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Update Capitalinas Towers*










By *Febo*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Corporate Central Tarjeta Naranja*





Fuente: http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/14581914/Mira-que-hago-en-mi-estudio-de-Visualizacion-3d.html


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*More renders *

















http://www.graff3d.com/index.php?module=animation&code=47


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:yes:..Yes, I did not know which Cordoba it was by the title? But it is the one I was hopeing for. I see with these projects/proposals, and others from the country, that Argentians economy must be growing at a healthy rate...kay::cheers:


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Loved the Tarjeta Naranja Building.



dios_33 said:


> Se te agradecería que pusieses el país ya que también hay una Córdoba en España


Y una en México.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

City Gamma

*More renders*


----------



## ElMarto (Nov 21, 2005)

en serio?? Córdoba? acá?...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Capitalinas

*Update*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Completed Projects

*Towers Sonoma Ribera*



















*BNew Center Civic Of Bicentennial*




























*New Bus Terminal*




























*Bicentennial Lighthouse and Interpretation Center (Historical Archive)*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Complex Capitalinas*










*Sonoma Ribera*










*Cardinales
*









*Tower Terraforte*










*Cultural Center UNC*









*
Interpretation Centre of the Province of Cordoba*









*
RAE V*









*
Milénica II*









*
Airport Business Park*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Capitalinas Tower*



















*Former brewery*




























*Sonoma Ribera y Cardinales*














































*Duomo Tower*




























*Building Bader*




























*Live! by Mégaron*




































*
Some Residential Buildings*



















*
Scientific Technological Pole in the area east of the city*










The heart of the plan is to build a Science and Technology Industrial Park, a complex of 45.5 hectares to house "clean" industries (technology and knowledge) and encourage their establishment in the city, and the creation of Parque del Este, a recreation site of almost 94 acres that includes green space, an amusement park and other topics. Around it, the plan includes policy changes to encourage housing of different types (from tall buildings to subdivisions), the urbanization of slums (like Blood and Sun), the extension of existing neighborhoods and improving connectivity across the road, with opening of new streets and the current recovery. (...) "Puerto Madero" Cordovan One of the challenges of the mega project is to achieve consensus among landowners, and design figure law to implement the plan of urban transformation. (...) (...) "the difference is that there were a land owner, the national state here the idea is to use that figure to reach consensus and operability between owners' houses and towers. in the environment of the two central projects aimed at stimulating the housing construction in different formats, tending to the densification. Throughout the banks of Suquía, even down to San Vicente (5) high-rise buildings would be promoted (...). Quote: road Works. There are many: extension of streets (...) South Coast Beltway connection (...), paving and general improvement and Stone Way Down Chacras de la Merced (...)


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Model City Gamma


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Updates*

*Sonoma Ribera Towers*










*Live! By Megaron*









*
Capitalinas Towers*









*
Towers Cardinales del Nuevo Suquia VS Sonoma Ribera*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tower Live *


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Center of Interpretation*









*
Planetary*








[/SIZE]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

GRAN RIVERA PRIVATO










EDIFICIO PAMPA V










RODAS PALACIO










NAZARENO VII y VI


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cordoba Airport Business Park
City and Other Offices City businesswoman Businesswoman (15 companies), some of them: Intel, Hewlett-Packard, Trane, Citibank and Budget Rent a Car Airport Business Park (when finished, 35 companies), including : Business Ciieca (CAMERA COMPUTER INDUSTRY, AND eLECTRONIC COMMUNICATIONS CENTER ARGENTINA), Astori, Motorola, Electroingeniería.*
































































UNOS VIDEOS:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Building Copahue 










RODAS BOULEVARD










Tower SOSNEADO










Tower REGGIA










LA CIMA


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Good work Joseph!! Do you know if there's a thread on Rosario's projects? That city has some good things coming on too.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

0scart said:


> Good work Joseph!! Do you know if there's a thread on Rosario's projects? That city has some good things coming on too.


No, I just did this and Tucumán, hopefully a contribution: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523165&page=2


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*LOURDES IN 









BUILDING BALCONES VIII









SONOMA 4 









VIAMONTE IN









LOS TILOS









SONOMA 5









CASANOVA III









FIDEICOMISO INDIGO IV 









*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Capitalinas, Sonoma Ribera, Regam and Cardinales Towers*

*Sonoma Ribera*









*
Cardinales*










*Capitalinas*



















Torres Regam


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*UPDATES*

*Center of Interpretation










Tower Duomo



















City Gama










Towers Cardinales and Sonoma Ribera










Building Maria Reina IV




























Hotel Yrigoyen*



















*Park Business*










*Stadium Mario Alberto Kempes*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Capitalinas
*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cardinales Tower*

Renders


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Casiopea Constelación Urbana*























































Updates....


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

FUENTE


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Cardinales Tower*


----------



## pieterpieter (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Love Córdoba*









*Fuente: *http://www.lovecordoba.com.ar/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ amazing


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Towers H*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Capitalinas Towers*

127 mts, 27 p

Video


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

New renders:







*Link* https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.624670664250310.1073741830.556025984448112&type=1


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Other render



Fuente: http://gustavo-ortola.blogspot.com.ar/2013/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Capitalinas Tower*

This is the most ambitious proyect in the city, under construction:

More Renders and videos
































































Update


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Update Capitalinas Towers*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Torre Duomo*

*6 March*____



homeracion said:


> [/INDENT]


*17 April*____



homeracion said:


>


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Central Corporativa Tarjeta Naranja*


*3 March*____



homeracion said:


>



*29 March*____



homeracion said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

wow awsome!


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

More photos by *homeracion* from *this thread*:

*16 May____*


homeracion said:


>


*1 June____*


homeracion said:


>





homeracion said:


>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CÓRDOBA, ARGENTINA*




Córdoba is a city located in the geographical center of Argentina, in the foothills of the Sierras Chicas on the Suquía River, about 700 km (435 mi) northwest of the Autonomous City of Buenos Aires. It is the capital of Córdoba Province and the second most populous city in Argentina after Buenos Aires, with about 1.3 million inhabitants according to the 2001 census. It was founded on 6 July 1573 by Jerónimo Luis de Cabrera, who named it after Córdoba, Spain. It was one of the first Spanish colonial capitals of the region that is now Argentina (the oldest city is Santiago del Estero, founded in 1553). The National University of Córdoba is the oldest university of the country and the second to be inaugurated in Latin America. It was founded in 1613 by the Jesuit Order. Because of this, Córdoba earned the nickname La Docta (roughly translated, "the learned one"). Córdoba has many historical monuments preserved from Spanish colonial rule, especially buildings of the Roman Catholic Church. The most recognizable is perhaps the Jesuit Block (Spanish: Manzana Jesuítica), declared in 2000 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO which consists of a group of buildings dating from the 17th century, including the Colegio Nacional de Monserrat and the colonial university campus. The campus belongs today to the historical museum of the National University of Córdoba, which has been the second-largest university in the country since the early 20th century (after the University of Buenos Aires), in terms of the number of students, faculty, and academic programs. Córdoba is also known for its historical movements, such as Cordobazo and La Reforma del '18.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

This is how this huge city looks today (shot 1 week ago):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On the Catalinas Complex, currently on construction, which are gonna be the tallest towers of the city:





EMArg said:


> Fotos tomadas de algunas partes del *Video de Córdoba*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Render of the project (taken from the SSC Argentina sub-forum):





>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Tarjeta Naranja Tower, built a few years ago and a definitive icon of the new part of the city:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------

